# Hardcast Bullets / Glock 29



## Monty4x4 (Dec 12, 2014)

Well I've had a G29 for some time and I carry it in the woods for, well, who knows really.  I finally got some Underwood 220gr hard cast rounds on order.  So I ordered a 21lb spring from Wolff, and an extended barrel from Lone Wolf.  Unfortunately I hurried and found out after that some have not been too happy with Lone Wolf, but hopefully mine is ok.  

So about hard cast...are they considered 'expanding' which the regs say they must be to be used for deer?  I wouldn't think so, but I did a search on here and in some old (really old) posts some thought they were.  Or is that rule really a protection for the deer from people who want to shoot an inferior handgun round?  I think any proper 10mm round is sufficient and ethical, but how do others feel and interpret the law?  Again, I searched, but am coming up still wondering.  

Also, the hog regs say that any 'deer firearm' can be used.  Does that mean that the same ammo restrictions apply?  

Thanks!


----------



## Offroadtek (Dec 12, 2014)

Hard cast lead is a legal hunting bullet. The law is to keep people from using FMJ for hunting purposes. Since the bullet is solid and non-jacketed it works.

As for pigs, pigs can be taken with any firearm that is legal for deer, bear, turkey or small game. And the ammo restrictions are the same as that for game animals. (page 14 of the state regs)


----------



## Monty4x4 (Dec 12, 2014)

Offroadtek said:


> Hard cast lead is a legal hunting bullet. The law is to keep people from using FMJ for hunting purposes. Since the bullet is solid and non-jacketed it works.
> 
> As for pigs, pigs can be taken with any firearm that is legal for deer, bear, turkey or small game. And the ammo restrictions are the same as that for game animals. (page 14 of the state regs)



So that's the reason.  Thanks!  Great answer, makes sense now.  Appreciate your time.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 12, 2014)

Isn't there some issue with using solid lead bullets in Glock pistols?


----------



## Monty4x4 (Dec 12, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> Isn't there some issue with using solid lead bullets in Glock pistols?



Just that they can foul up the barrel, but that's why I bought the Lone Wolf. Really though, for as little as I shoot, it wouldn't matter either way.


----------



## Monty4x4 (Dec 15, 2014)

Got the barrel and recoil spring assembly and everything seems to fit well. Have not shot yet but will next week at camp. Waiting on my underwood HC rounds. Should be here tomorrow. I'll post a pic soon.


----------



## Offroadtek (Dec 16, 2014)

Post it up!

If you haven't watched them, Hickok45 has some good vids on this setup.


----------



## Monty4x4 (Dec 19, 2014)

Offroadtek said:


> Post it up!
> 
> If you haven't watched them, Hickok45 has some good vids on this setup.



Yes I have seen them.  I think I have seen most of his videos, two or three times!  Pretty entertaining.  

Here is the G29.  Barrel and new spring both fit good.  Next week I will be at camp and look forward to trying out these hard casts.


----------



## .60 caliber buckshot (Dec 28, 2014)

*Buffalo Bore on...*

...hard cast bullets in Glock pistols:

https://www.buffalobore.com/index.php?l=product_list&c=59


----------



## .60 caliber buckshot (Jan 3, 2015)

In a handgun, the ballistics of the 10mm round, are just about on par with a .38-40 or 44-40 rifle powered by a case full of FFFg.  This means a good 10mm pistol is a near ballistic twin of a Winchester 73 lever action rifle -  that you can wear on your hip!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 3, 2015)

Been very please with the lone wolf barrel I bought to shoot cast bullets thru my glock 22. Zero issues and shoots better than the glock barrel.


----------

